# Just back from first Games Maker shift at Greenwich Park



## Faithkat (24 July 2012)

Shattered - 10 hour shift but got to meet some competitors (sorry to get excited) and have started the pin badge collection (thank you Canadian Equestrian Team )

Went to the dress rehearsal of the Opening Ceremony last night.  I'm not giving away any secrets but it was BRILLIANT; there are some quite jaw-dropping moments.

D'ya wanna see some pics of Greenwich Park?
Arena












Covered warm-up/practice area (this is mine after the Games, right?)






XC Fence 1






XC Fence 6 (yep, you have to jump the rings!)






XC Fence 7 (at the top of the hill next to the Royal Observatory)  It doesn't do justice to the gradient of the slope  . . . . . 






and this is the run down the hill from Fence 7 . . .  and yes, there is a tree in the middle of the course


----------



## Fools Motto (25 July 2012)

Well, I just can't wait!! 
Thanks for photos, any more??


----------



## Xander (25 July 2012)

And now fence 6 is explained (the bringer of joy - not!)  Well done missus


----------



## Joeyjojo (25 July 2012)

Wow, so excited now!! Roll on Monday


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (25 July 2012)

GREAT PICS,MORE PLEASE


----------



## Faithkat (25 July 2012)

A couple more then:

More XC jumps but didn't walk across to see what numbers they are!






Practice/warm up areas (drool);  the surfaces are all fibresand as far as I could ascertain






Monday night - Olympic Stadium






The ArcelorMittal Orbit


















My next shift is on Friday and the Venue General Manager for Greenwich Park told my manager yesterday that he "must make sure she goes into the grandstands to watch the horse inspection"!!!!!  I'll take some pics but by then I'll be camping and not back home until next Tuesday night so don't know when I'll be able to post pics but I will as soon as I can   
More pics will follow.  Apart from the stables and obviously the actual seating areas for which people have tickets, I appear able to go everywhere so  . . . . . . .    

Oh, and by the way, the ground is perfect


----------



## stencilface (25 July 2012)

Wow - looks amazing, hope you have a great time helping out 

A friend who's grooming went down yesterday - don't think she's had a day off in months!


----------



## angelish (25 July 2012)

Wow how exciting  
Thanks for posting pics


----------



## CILLA (25 July 2012)

Great pictures all who are going on Monday have a great day my daughter and i are so looking forward to it. The weather looks reasonable for Monday as well !!!


----------



## Tillypup (25 July 2012)

WOW!! It all looks fantastic!!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 July 2012)

I thought photos of fences were embargoed until tomorrow?


----------



## Faithkat (25 July 2012)

Yesterday, when I was there, everyone was taking pics.  The fences aren't screened in any way and the eventers have all had a good look, I saw several wandering around!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 July 2012)

I know that people on site have access to the jumps, it was the wider public that aren't supposed to see photos until tomorrow AFAIK.


----------



## mtj (25 July 2012)

Thank you for posting all these photos.  They are fabulous.


----------



## midi (25 July 2012)

Ohh looks very nice! my sister is a game maker too, i think shes going to be doing some equestrian ones, jealous ;(!


----------



## amc (25 July 2012)

WOW !!!Can't wait til Monday X


----------



## mle22 (25 July 2012)

Feeling very excited now!


----------



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I know that people on site have access to the jumps, it was the wider public that aren't supposed to see photos until tomorrow AFAIK.
		
Click to expand...

I was under this understanding, knowing someone who works for GB Rowing and the fact they have passworded photo albums on there phone so that should if get lost/stolen people can't see the areas!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 July 2012)

sam_m said:



			I was under this understanding, knowing someone who works for GB Rowing and the fact they have passworded photo albums on there phone so that should if get lost/stolen people can't see the areas!
		
Click to expand...

General pictures of the site are fine, it's just the pictures of the fences that are banned until tomorrow.  We were all told that we'd be kicked off the Games if we did it.


----------



## Fidgety (25 July 2012)

It does all look incredible!  I'm like a kiddy waiting for Christmas day and counting the days down to Monday!


----------



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			General pictures of the site are fine, it's just the pictures of the fences that are banned until tomorrow.  We were all told that we'd be kicked off the Games if we did it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I mean, the woman I know has passworded her album on her phone as it's not just general pictures of Dorney that's accessible to everyone to see pre games


----------



## hcm88 (25 July 2012)

Fab photos but I must admit you shouldn't be posting the photos of the fences quite yet, so I'd be careful!


----------



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Great pics - can't wait to be there 

Out of interest, what's the difference between a volunteer posting photos and any of the riders posting photos? There are plenty enough on fb if you know where to look... 

Genuine question here


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 July 2012)

I'm guessing the riders won't be kicked out 

I doubt there's much they can do, but there's no doubt that they've all been told in very strict terms.  I agree though that there are lots out there.

I'd just hate for any volunteer to lose their role because of it.  They're very serious about it.


----------



## Daffodil (25 July 2012)

I was very much opposed to Greenwich as the venue for all this, but I must say, having seen your photos (and I hope you don't get into trouble over posting them) my reaction is WOW!      It does look utterly splendid


----------



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I'm guessing the riders won't be kicked out 

I doubt there's much they can do, but there's no doubt that they've all been told in very strict terms.  I agree though that there are lots out there.

I'd just hate for any volunteer to lose their role because of it.  They're very serious about it.
		
Click to expand...

But whilst I can understand not wanting to blow the security of the Opening Ceremony - anyone who's going to be jumping that course on Monday is there and will have seen it up close and probably already twice, maybe 3 times. So what's the issue? Nothing's being given away so to speak...


----------



## sam_m (25 July 2012)

teapot said:



			But whilst I can understand not wanting to blow the security of the Opening Ceremony - anyone who's going to be jumping that course on Monday is there and will have seen it up close and probably already twice, maybe 3 times. So what's the issue? Nothing's being given away so to speak...
		
Click to expand...

It ruins the big unveil of it all. I know from talking to my friend in GB Rowing they are not meant to post anything but they do, it is literally written what they wear each day etc etc so I can't imagine they've told they aren't meant to post anything in public until told so!


----------



## PorkChop (25 July 2012)

Wow, very jealous, it looks amazing


----------



## acw295 (25 July 2012)

So excited!!! 

I'm there Sunday and Monday, I may wet myself with excitement before then, dreamt about being there last night, rather tragic really ha!

It looks fantastic, can't believe its nearly here.


----------



## Merlotmonster (25 July 2012)

Looks amazing!! I can't wait till Tuesday now.. Had a call from one of our clients who had a drop out so am now going to watch the eventing showjumping with full hospitality!! Ok I know I was a last minute replacement but not going to let that bother me as I sip my champagne! He he


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 July 2012)

teapot said:



			But whilst I can understand not wanting to blow the security of the Opening Ceremony - anyone who's going to be jumping that course on Monday is there and will have seen it up close and probably already twice, maybe 3 times. So what's the issue? Nothing's being given away so to speak...
		
Click to expand...

Even the riders/coaches etc hadn't seen the course until today.  The IOC have a rule of "no prior knowledge" whereby info about the course cannot be leaked before ALL riders get to see it.  So they embargo the course info & photos until after the riders briefing which was this afternoon.  Or so I understand.


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

That's interesting given I'd seen through other websites links to rider's and nations' fb pages that included fence pictures...


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 July 2012)

teapot said:



			That's interesting given I'd seen through other websites links to rider's and nations' fb pages that included fence pictures...
		
Click to expand...

I think some fences are visible from common areas ie the gallop and other areas, and although there was nothing to stop riders taking photos of those fences, they had been asked not to post anything.  

But I could be wrong


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

I just find the whole thing really interesting - surprised the IOC didn't put covers over things


----------



## footballerswife (26 July 2012)

thank you for the pix. i think the equestrian events will provide some of the enduring images of the games - the arena with canary wharf in the background! omg!!!! we are going for indiv sj finals. i cannot wait. please god let nick skelton win gold, might put our sport on the map! enjoy the rest of your time there, what a fabulous experience x


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I just find the whole thing really interesting - surprised the IOC didn't put covers over things 

Click to expand...

I did half expect some sort of screening around them but I guess that would have meant more holes in the turf!


----------



## Cuffey (26 July 2012)

H&H have posted pics of all the course.......


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7630/313545.html


----------



## oldvic (26 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I just find the whole thing really interesting - surprised the IOC didn't put covers over things 

Click to expand...

The riders saw the course for the first time late this afternoon. They may have seen some fences in passing but they wouldn't have gone close to them without getting eliminated nor would any team officials. The ground jury inspected the course yesterday so the fences couldn't have covers on - and they would have to have time to dress the fences so that would have started earlier in the week in order to have it ready for the ground jury. It would however be fine to take photos of the practise fences.


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

Ground jury makes sense, thanks


----------



## D66 (26 July 2012)

I wonder how Greenwich Rachel is getting on?


----------



## Xander (26 July 2012)

digger66 said:



			I wonder how Greenwich Rachel is getting on?

Click to expand...

Don't say it three times - please 

No covers on the fences when I saw 'em two weeks ago. Didn't see all of them but I can't imagine it would have been too hard to get a sneaky peek if you were minded to.
At the end of the day they've all still got to be jumped. You can't necessaarily tell how difficult they are just by looking at pictures as pics don't tell you much about the going, undulations, distances etc.

Good luck to all tackling it and hope you all come home safe and sound.


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

digger66 said:



			I wonder how Greenwich Rachel is getting on?

Click to expand...

And judgmental.

All the negative ones have gone very quiet all of a sudden...


----------



## oldvic (26 July 2012)

Xander said:



			Don't say it three times - please 

No covers on the fences when I saw 'em two weeks ago. Didn't see all of them but I can't imagine it would have been too hard to get a sneaky peek if you were minded to.
At the end of the day they've all still got to be jumped. You can't necessaarily tell how difficult they are just by looking at pictures as pics don't tell you much about the going, undulations, distances etc.

Good luck to all tackling it and hope you all come home safe and sound.
		
Click to expand...

2 weeks ago the fences were in situ but not finished, dressed or flagged which makes quite a difference. For instance, at fence 3 it looked like you could find a line through on an angle but the dressing prevents it.


----------

